#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-05-02
<YoBoY> good morning
<YoBoY> 901442 downloads of the Ubuntu 10.10 French LiveCD, 63000 downloads of the 11.04 edition in less than 4 days, good start :)
<YoBoY> there is official download numbers ?
<moylan> how do you count the folk (like me) that are downloading via bit torrent as the official download is so slow?
<YoBoY> moylan: don't know, but there have to be some stats for the torrent downloads :)
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> moylan: our numbers include the torrent downloads
<moylan> but that still only covers downloads.  i'll download once and install from that iso a few dozen times.  also i'll copy that iso to dvd/usb device for a few people who don't have the bandwidth.
<olive> moylan: we talk about downloads, not about installations or users.
<czajkowski> moylan: no real idea tbh 
<czajkowski> moylan: we have some guesses but not an actual figure 
<moylan> wasn't there supposed to be an additional piece of software to count desktops?
<czajkowski> moylan: of ones sold from oems
<moylan> ahh.
<locodir-user> la -a
<mhall119> morning
<cjohnston> howdy
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-05-03
<locodir-user> hey
<locodir-user> Hello
<YoBoY> good morning
<Ronnie> mhall119, cjohnston: l.u.c. development looks dead, whats going on?? is uds.ubuntu.com getting higher priority or do you both have no time to develop/review/merge ?
<mhall119> yes
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> and we go through spurts
<YoBoY> spurts ?
<Ronnie> ah, so in a few weeks l.u.c commits wil be reviewed again
<cjohnston> To make a brief intense effort or show a sudden increase in activity or speed.
<cjohnston> There Ronnie.. I just did a merge
<cjohnston> ;-P
<Ronnie> :D
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> it's a spurt!
<cjohnston> I really don't have time to do anything else... I just merged in a review that you had already done..
<mhall119> now we can relax for a couple more months
<cjohnston> I won't have time until after UDS... Seeing as I leave in 18 hours
 * Ronnie hopes he can go to the next UDS
<cjohnston> +1
<cjohnston> I would love to meet everyone on the team..
<cjohnston> If you go to the next UDS, just stay at mhall119's house
<mhall119> Ronnie: the next will be in the USA, this one is probably easier for you
<mhall119> unless you get sponsored for the next one
<Ronnie> mhall119: this one is easier yes, but im a student without that much money
<mhall119> ah, definitely apply for sponsorship then
<Ronnie> so, hoping for sponsorship next time. for this uds i applied also. It was a close call (reserve) but didnt make it
 * YoBoY should apply too... one day...
<YoBoY> awesome, an android app for the uds sessions :D
<olive> YoBoY: url ?
<cjohnston> summit.ubuntu.com/mobile
<olive> thx
<YoBoY> olive: it's a generic app and you provide the content
<YoBoY> seems great
<olive> can't find the sources
<cjohnston> ?
<olive> oh hmm. ok
<YoBoY> http://www.appbrain.com/app/guidebook/com.guidebook.android
<olive> ubuntu loves closed software
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-05-04
<mhall119> olive: it's something that was available, and had been used to great success at SCaLE earlier this year
<mhall119> if there was an open source solution that would give the same features for the same effort, rest assured we'd have used that
<mhall119> olive: i've your interested in contributing: https://launchpad.net/summit is the AGPL'd source for summit.ubuntu.com, we'd love to have extra contributors
<mhall119> pleia2: ping
<pleia2> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> pleia2: I'm testing out LD's ability to handle multiple teams on a single event: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/957/detail/
<mhall119> was wondering if you could keep an eye out for anything breaking
<pleia2> will do :)
<mhall119> since A) it's for your loco and B) you're good at finding bugs in LD
 * pleia2 sad at missing out on tokyo express with the fl loco
<mhall119> pleia2: you can hang out with the fl loco in Budapest at least
<pleia2> yes :)
<mhall119> pleia2: if you go to http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/957/copy/, does the header say florida team or ubuntu california?
<pleia2> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-florida
<pleia2> You can not add a new event for this team. You are not a member of the team or on the LoCo Council.
<mhall119> okay, thanks, that's something to take into consideration
<pleia2> it does give me an option for editing it, just no likey copy :)
<mhall119> thanks, I filed a bug for that
<mhall119> somethign we'll need to fix before we allow multi-team events
<Nur> hello, anyone on?
 * BigWhale opens one eye.
<BigWhale> :>
<locodir-user> how can i make webcam to work 
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> any one free to chat
<olive> please, join #ubuntu
<YoBoY> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-eo crazy country list :D
<daker> YoBoY, yes!!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-05-05
<YoBoY> Great, French Team have just received the Natty LiveCDs, just in time before I leave ^^"
<daker> Hello
<daker> Ronnie, YoBoY mhall119 cjohnston nigelb http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/05/05/loco-directory-next-steps/
<YoBoY> great, I ready to attend to theses sessions :D
<YoBoY> +am
<mhall119> daker: saw that this morning
<mhall119> YoBoY: will you be at UDS?
<nigelb> daker: yeah, jono pinged it to me after he'd written it
<daker> and You ?
<daker> mhall119, ^
<mhall119> what?
<daker> mhall119, you will be at UDS ?
<mhall119> I will be in Budapest, but I'll be at the ISD sprint for most of it
<mhall119> I will hopefully be in the LD and summit sessions at the very least
<nigelb> mhall119: You have to be :-)
<mhall119> so do you
<nigelb> mhall119: jono's blogpost is scary amount of work :p
<mhall119> nigelb: it's not all that bad
<mhall119> I like the integrated wiki diea
<mhall119> idea
<nigelb> mhall119: Its not bad. just lots of exciting work next cycle :)
<mhall119> nigelb: yup, hope you're up to it
<nigelb> mhall119: OH YES. Devops is fine and all, but I love coding.
<YoBoY> mhall119: i'm now in Budapest :D
<YoBoY> just arrived to the appartment
<mhall119> YoBoY: awesome, I finally get to meet you then
<YoBoY> yes :D
<YoBoY> when do you arrive ?
<mhall119> sunday morning, Budapest time
<YoBoY> ok
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-05-06
<YoBoY> good morning
<YoBoY> Good morning
<BigWhale> I think I need to make a room reservation in Budapest ... Or pack a cardboard box with me... :>
<JanC> meh, the new CDs stink  :P
<jpds> JanC: The smell of newness?
<JanC> jpds: yeah, well, smell of ink combined with alcohol (or something similar) I guess
<czajkowski> JanC: al;ways complaining :p
<JanC> I complain in jest  ;*)
<czajkowski> :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-05-07
<nigelb> good morning
 * BigWhale blinks with one eye.
<YoBoY> good morning :)
<toros> hi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-05-08
<Andre_Gondim> may I can find planet css in any place?
<YoBoY> good morning
<michael_k> hello! any insight as to when Natty CDs will be shipped to LoCos?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-04-30
<dholbach> good morning
<MOjim> hello? anybody?
<MOjim> hello? anybody?
<MOjim> hello? anybody?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-05-01
<Fnando> helow
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-05-02
<dholbach> good morning
<JanC> DHL was at my door today with a package from Promese  ☺
<JanC> (unfortunately I wasn't home yet)
<JanC> but that's really quick, considering yesterday was a holiday...
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-05-03
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> huats: are you alive
<YoBoY> Just received the french locoteam pack of ubuntu 12.04 live CD :D
<YoBoY> thanks to everyone ^^
<Geochr> YoBoY, well done... Our pack is on board!
<czajkowski> YoBoY: where is huats ?
<YoBoY> at work in Toulouse I think
<YoBoY> I haven't read him since yesterday, do you need him right now ? i can ping him by phone
<czajkowski> nope tis ok
<czajkowski> just checking he's alive 
<czajkowski> :)
<YoBoY> ^^
<czajkowski> I need my huats rugby ranting fix you know 
<YoBoY> yes, I understand :)
<elacheche_anis> Congratulations YoBoY :) I'll check we have our LoCo pack or not yet :D :)
<YoBoY> j'ai rien fait :D
<mslinux> is there a team in Ottawa if not how do I start one
<greg-g> mslinux: I would talk with this team: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ca
<cjohnston> /35/35
<cjohnston> uggh
<JanC> YoBoY: lucky you, I wasn't home in time yesterday & today, so I'll have to go pick my box of CDs up at the DHL depot tomorrow  ☺
<JanC> I wish they still had the "pick up your package at the nearest Shell gas station" option...  :-(
<huats> Hello czajkowski and YoBoY
<huats> I am indeed alive and in Toulouse...
<huats> I am just in the middle of all the matters that could happen to one person at work + a ill (fever) son :(
<huats> But it is going to be better
<huats> and czajkowski you'll have a full week of ranting ahead!
<greg-g> ugh, sorry to hear about your sick boy!
<huats> greg-g: he'll be better tomorrow, but I needed to keep him today...
<huats> I had instead
<huats> greg-g: will you be at the UDS ?
<greg-g> huats: parts, maybe, hopefully, I'm going to try to get there as much as I can
<huats> greg-g: yeah I remember the other event taking place at the sametime right ?
<greg-g> yeah, a work thing
<soner> hello
<soner> some hello some help with a hdd with password, how do i clean it up?
<bkerensa> soner: Support can be offered in #Ubuntu or you can try seeking assistance from your LoCo Team
<soner> ok
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-05-04
<JP_> hola
<JP_> hay alguien ahi??
<JP_> hola
<JP_> alguien me podria ayudar
<JP_> ??
<dholbach> good morning
<Tm_T> hi, did people who received their 12.04 cd pack already some kind of notification of incoming shipit beforehand?
<pleia2> BigWhale: you about?
<pleia2> on Sunday, need to s/grab me on irc/send me email at lyz@ubuntu.com
<pleia2> I'll be running around the neighborhood all afternoon and email is easier to check :)
<BigWhale> pleia2, I'm around yes.
<pleia2> ok, so just drop me an email when you're in the neighborhood
<BigWhale> pleia2, ok sure!
<BigWhale> pleia2, I'll arrive on 5th around 1pm, I'll email you when I land.
<BigWhale> and get through the customs and stuff ...
<BigWhale> immigration ...
<BigWhale> hopefully the don't send me back! :>
<pleia2> BigWhale: hope not! :)
<pleia2> then just take BART to Montgomery St station, and walk down New Montgomery Street, the Starbucks has wifi :)
<BigWhale> I'll remember that.
<BigWhale> Now I better start packing ... ... my boss had this great idea that I should deploy new version of software today, a few hours before I leave! ...
<pleia2> oh geez :)
<pleia2> good luck
 * pleia2 's boss has her on system cleanup mode today, not too stressful
<mhall119> pleia2: hey, should I pre-fill a BART card before the photo tour on Wednesday?
<pleia2> mhall119: there are two things on wednesday, photo tour and touristing, should ask czajkowski about transport for photo tour since I don't know their route, for tourism I'll help everyone get tickets sorted but it's going to be either 6.20 for BART round trip, and $2-4 for the street car (depending on how quickly we come back, there is a transfer window of 90 minutes before you pay again)
<pleia2> s/either//
<czajkowski> pleia2: gmb needs to poke you re route
<pleia2> street car is not bart, so you'll either need cash or a clipper card (clipper card covers bart and muni)
<mhall119> pleia2: I'm going to whichever one will let me get a picture of a cable car
<mhall119> it's the only thing Quinn has asked for
<czajkowski> awwwww
<mhall119> pleia2: if you know of anywhere I can get a toy cable car for him, you'd be my favorite person all week 
<pleia2> the tourism route will see two cable car pickups :)
<pleia2> California Street and the turn around near Hyde St Pier
<mhall119> czajkowski: I have a shirt for you, so poke me when you get here
<mhall119> pleia2: nice, I'm doing that one then
<mhall119> maybe both
<pleia2> mhall119: every other shop in SF has toy cable cars :)
<pleia2> including walgreens
<mhall119> pleia2: excellent
<czajkowski> mhall119: do you have old phones for me?
<mhall119> oh, there's a walgreens down the street from the hotel, I should check there
<mhall119> czajkowski: no, forgot those :(
<mhall119> that week before I left got kind of crazy
<gmb> pleia2, Are you going to be around on Monday? If so can I grab you in person to brainstorm some routes? All the ones I've found so far were designed for people with a love of staircases. Whilst Levi's Plaza to Coit Tower was okay for me, I doubt everyone would feel the same way...
<pleia2> gmb: sure, for reference this is the tour I'm taking people on: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/1619/detail/
<czajkowski> mhall119: nods 
<pleia2> pretty standard embarcadero tourist tour :)
<czajkowski> mhall119: what kinda shirt?
<mhall119> czajkowski: autism awareness
<gmb> pleia2, Yeah, that was pretty much my wandering route on Monday before tackling Telegraph Hill.
 * pleia2 nods
<czajkowski> mhall119: ahh cool 
<pleia2> gmb: did you go to the top of coit tower? there is also north beach in that direction and that can be an adventure :) plus lots of places to eat
<pleia2> doh, coit tower closes at 5:30pm
<Pendulum> You can still get a decent view from the pathways (not from the parking lot, but the pathways
<Pendulum> )
 * Pendulum was there Tuesday night
<gmb> pleia2, Yes, I went to the top. Great views. Wasn't terribly sorry that the stairway was closed, mind you :)
<gmb> North beach could be fun, yes. I think the problem is that I'm trying to predict what everyone will want to photograph, which is a bit of a fool's errand.
<pleia2> gmb: haha, after climbing telegraph hill the elevator is a nice break :)
<pleia2> it's ashame the golden gate bridge isn't more easily accessible (just buses!)
<pleia2> anyway, I'll see about grabbing some maps and we'll talk on monday :)
<BigWhale> pleia2, where do I sign up for photo tour?
<pleia2> BigWhale: it's happening at the same time as the ubuntu california tourist stuff, but if you want to switch to that you can just add your name to the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Q/OtherEvents#Photowalk
<BigWhale> Rats! Now, I have to get bring my cloning tool with me .. :>
<pleia2> I think we're going to have to have handouts Wednesday night to show people which route is which so everyone ends up going where they want to go :)
<BigWhale> this is silly... I made e-reservation, then I got e-ticket, now I have e-boarding-pass ... I just hope I don't end up on an e-flight ... :>
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-05-05
<daredevilz1> Hi there , is there any active community in Egypt?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-05-06
<BigWhale> \o\
<BigWhale> Errr \o/
<jedijf> /o/
 * jedijf completes the wave
<BigWhale> :))
<pleia2> BigWhale: want to join a few of us for dinner?
<pleia2> (if you're here :))
<BigWhale> pleia2, I am
<BigWhale> pleia2, and sure
<pleia2> we're hanging out in the bar area
<pleia2> upstairs, 2nd floor?
<pleia2> "twelve bar"
<BigWhale> oh?
<BigWhale> hm
<BigWhale> me too
<pleia2> we're in big orange couches
<BigWhale> I'll drop by ... I just have to finish something
<BigWhale> email to my boss ... *grumbles*
<pleia2> ah :)
<BigWhale> There should be an IRC channel #uds-jetlagged or something for all of those who are, well, jet lagged :>
<czajkowski> hah up hours also
<czajkowski> watched laptop in bed with headphones
<BigWhale> czajkowski, I got to take a bunch of pics of the sunrise from my room.
<BigWhale> Sunrise was at 6:07 :/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-04-29
<Tm_T> moin
<coolbhavi> morning Tm_T 
<kyme> :)
<costales> Hi czajkowski. I can't access to the #ubuntu-lococouncil channel yet. Could you review the user please? :) Thanks in advance!
<costales> Maybe I have to talk with itnet7 ? :)
<czajkowski> costales: invited, but the others can do it also
<costales> Perfect! I can access now! :D Thanks czajkowski
<costales> Uhm, I can't access now
<costales> 20:48 -!- Cannot join to channel #ubuntu-lococouncil (You must be invited)
<costales> Is the invitation just for the current IRC session? :O
<czajkowski> itnet7: if you can help that wuld be great 
<itnet7> costales: sorry
<itnet7> let me look into it
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-04-30
<HakanS> czajkowski: I can edit "Contact profiles", but not "Team Admin(s)".
<czajkowski> are you the main team contact on lp?
<HakanS> czajkowski: Yes. I have been looking at some other teams, and it looks like Team Admin(s) comes from LP and Team Contact(s) can be updated manually
<HakanS> czajkowski: Do you know why "Team Leader" have been replaced by "Team Admin(s)" in the LoCo Team Portal? 
<czajkowski> no I don't 
<czajkowski> daker might as he does all the development on it 
<daker> o/
<czajkowski> HakanS: daker may be able to help you
<czajkowski> 10:45 < HakanS> czajkowski: Yes. I have been looking at some other teams, and  it looks like Team Admin(s) comes from LP and Team Contact(s)  can be updated manually
<czajkowski> 10:47 < HakanS> czajkowski: Do you know why "Team Leader" have been replaced by  "Team Admin(s)" in the LoCo Team Portal? 
<daker> it was Team Admin(s) from the beginning
<daker> "Team Admin(s) comes from LP and Team Contact(s) can be updated manually" correct
<HakanS> daker: Thanks
<YoBoY> Is there an inkscape guru here ?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-05-01
<Rahman> Hi 
<Rahman> Iam from Hyderabad india
<Rahman> Need some info. .
<Rahman> any body can assist. .
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-05-02
<bcurtiswx> how do I add an admin to a locoteam page ? 
<bcurtiswx> ah nevermind, found it https://lists.launchpad.net/ltp-devs/msg00003.html 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-05-03
<locodir-user> hola
<czajkowski> YoBoY: the idea of the DVD wallet is to get the design team involved and for them to give you feedback 
<YoBoY> sure, I tried that on the #ubuntu-design channel. No feedback. I Tried also on the loco mailing list too… well same result… do you have any advice ?
<czajkowski> ah I dont idle in the design channel 
<czajkowski> is there a design mailing list I wonder 
<czajkowski> let me go and see 
<YoBoY> You can't idle evrywhere :)
<YoBoY> the mailing list archives are… not really full of participations ^^"
<locodir-user> Hi, anybody from the German LoCo-Team here?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-05-05
<MarkDude> Who/where would I go with help with a blueprint I made?
 * MarkDude is looking for help :)
<JoseeAntonioR> MarkDude: I can take a quick look if you want
<JoseeAntonioR> but I think I already did
<MarkDude> You already did JoseeAntonioR - tnx again
<JoseeAntonioR> no worries :)
<locodir-user> Hi there
<locodir-user> is everybody there?
<locodir-user> is anybody there?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-04-28
<dholbach> good morning
<elacheche> Hey!!! Is there a way to track the loco pack?
<YoBoY> elacheche, in my case, I received an email from TNT 3 days ago to track the loco pack.
<YoBoY> hi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-04-29
<locodir-user> Hey I need a little help i've tried the forums and its not working Im just trying to download stuff with Ubuntu but everything I download has exe and gets sent to the archive manager. Im super new to ubuntu so i have no idea what to do about it
<locodir-user> Can anyone help me? I'm super new to Ubuntu and I can't figure out how to download anything. I've posted on forums and I've tried to ask others about it. I just want to download music but everything I download (music, programs, music players,ect) gets an .exe code and goes to the archive manager. I don't know what to do there and I can't find the program I'm looking for.  I can't get anything to open or do anything can
<dholbach> good morning
<amireldor> jose: you there?
<amireldor> jose: because I think my brian is functioning now after a talk to yaron.sh (don't know his irc nickame)
<amireldor> brain*
<amireldor> jose:  and I got an email, but it was 'josen' and it was hebrew
<amireldor> so I didn't read it coz I don't like spam and linkedin started spamming me again.
<elacheche> YoBoY, Hey there :) OK.. I'll wait for the TNT email.. I hope that I'll not have a problem with the customs this time...
<elacheche> Thx YoBoY :)
<elacheche> Good morning everybody
<amireldor> elacheche: good morrow
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-04-30
<dholbach> good morning
<elacheche> Good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-05-01
<YoBoY> hi
<belkinsa> Hey there, YoBoY.
<locodir-user> Hi!
<belkinsa> Hello there, do you need help?
<locodir-user> belkinsa: Yeah! Thanks for asking
<belkinsa> What is your issue?
<locodir-user> belkinsa: I can speak german too
<belkinsa> !de
<ubot2> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<locodir-user> belkinsa: Oh! It doesn`t matter.
<locodir-user> belkinsa: My school is searching a system for making a server.
<belkinsa> And?
<locodir-user> belkinsa: And I think that Ubuntu is the right,
<locodir-user> belkinsa: But there is one thing I do not know.
<locodir-user> belkinsa: Can Ubuntu give datas to a Windows 7 System.
<belkinsa> Please ask in the support channel, #ubuntu.  This is not a support channel for tech support this channel is for LoCo support.
<locodir-user> Ah ok!
<locodir-user> Thanks for your help.
<belkinsa> Not a problem, and that's why I gave that !de command.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-05-02
<amireldor> greetings!
<SergioMeneses> amireldor, hello
<amireldor> SergioMeneses, ciao
<SergioMeneses> see ya
<amireldor> Sergio how are you today?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-05-03
<amireldor> so it's rt@ubuntu.com -- right?
<amireldor> no flame wars plz
<amireldor> I'm a "Vim cream" user
<ed> Hello. Could someone help me with a highly technical grub rescue problem?
<Guest79022> Is anyone here?
<vamg-pe> Por favor, necesito contactarme (webcam o voz) con alguien que sepa y me pueda ayudar a instalar y configurar bien, particionando y redireccionando la "Carpeta personal (/home)" a una partición nueva o disco duro para datos en Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, Ubuntu Studio 14.04 LTS, Lubuntu 14.04 LTS y Xubuntu 14.04 LTS. Desde ya gracias.
<vamg-pe> ¿Hay alguien aquí?
<vamg-pe> Please, I need to contact (webcam or voice) someone who knows and can help me to install and configure fine, partitioning and redirecting the "personal folder (/ home)" to a new partition or hard disk for data in Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Ubuntu Studio 14.04 LTS, 14.04 LTS and Lubuntu Xubuntu 14.04 LTS. Thanks in advance
<vamg-pe> Is anybody here?
<iftikhar-tutul> I am using Openerp on my cloud server
<iftikhar-tutul> when it takes so much time to start this application on browser
<belkinsa> Please ask in #ubuntu, iftikhar-tutul, since this is a supprot question not a LoCo related quested.
<belkinsa> question*
<amireldor> is jose here?
<Geochr> Ubuntu Greece received the package with DVDs yesterday!!!
<Geochr> I hope all teams received too soo...!
<Geochr> soon*
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-05-04
<SilverLion> hey there!
<SilverLion> cprofitt: ping
<belkinsa> SilverLion, you can ping pleia2 also.
<SilverLion> according to my list pleia2 isn't available at the moment ;)
<belkinsa> Right, but pinging works better at times.
<belkinsa> PM her though, she said it's linked to her e-mail.
<jose> SilverLion: well, if you don't state your question I don't think any of us could help
<belkinsa> +1, naked pings are useless.  ;)
<belkinsa> And hey there, jose.
<jose> o/
<SilverLion> jose: thanks for responding ;)
<jose> np
<SilverLion> my question is about lubuntu.net which is noticed to be worked on at the ubuntu community council
<SilverLion> jose: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/lubuntu-brainstorming/+spec/lubuntu-website << the whiteboard there states it and as I have taken over lubuntu comms as TL and Owner I'm looking for information about that point ;)
<jose> nope, I don't see anything
<jose> still, the wrong channel
<jose> people in #lubuntu (or #lubuntu-dev if it exists) should be able to help
<jose> nope, #lubuntu-dev doesn't exist
<SilverLion> jose: [NOTE] Kindly be informed that Ubuntu Community Council is working on this issue and this blueprint will be updated once there is any kind of progress. The case has been escalated to a higher level since the community of Lubuntu failed to come up with a solution to solve this issue for two years. The Ubuntu Community Council has showed their full support and help which is good news....
<SilverLion> ...Hopefully, it is a matter of few days until we reach to a final solution.
<jose> then an email to community-council@lists.ubuntu.com will do
<SilverLion> jose: thankx. that'
<SilverLion> s all I wanted to know ;)
<jose> np
<SilverLion> have a good one ;)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-04-27
<Kilos> morning all
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-04-28
<wxl> nhaines: would you mind a quick pm?
<nhaines> wxl: when online, I am always availble for PM.  Permission need never be asked.
<Kilos> hi nhaines  wxl  and others
<Kilos> pleas apologise to the council for me, for emails about our za monthly meeting. i switched from evolution and am still getting used to thunderbird
<nhaines> Kilos: thanks for the consideration.  We appreciate it.  :)
<Kilos> :)
<Kilos> sorry for not mentioning is labeled early warning
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> morning dholbach  
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<wxl> does anyone know who's "in charge" of organizing uds? or where i could file bugs on it?
<mhall119> wxl: the community team organizes it
<mhall119> wxl: is the bug against the website, or the event itself?
<wxl> mhall119: that's not quite os much that i meant. i think i found a decent alternative to google hangouts that doesn't limit functionality.
<mhall119> wxl: what?
<wxl> mhall119: tox. it's client based rather than web based so people would need software, but it does have an irc gateway and i'm sure a little code could get it broadcasting to youtube or twitch
<mhall119> wxl: how about recording?
<wxl> mhall119: yep, does it
<mhall119> wxl: can you whip up a prototype or demo? It might be something we can use next time
<wxl> mhall119: will do. should i send to you, the community list, or what?
<mhall119> wxl: ubuntu-community-team please
<wxl> mhall119: will do thanks :)
<ahoneybun> yay
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-04-29
<toddc> welcome CarlosNeyPastorB 
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> morning dholbach  and others, i selpt late
<Kilos> slept as well
<dholbach> hey Kilos
<MooDoo> morning all
<Kilos> helloo MooDoo  
<MooDoo> :D
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-04-30
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> morning dholbach  dpm  and others
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<dpm> hey Kilos
<MooDoo> morning all :D
<Kilos> MooDoo  hi
<MooDoo> how is everyone this morning?
<Kilos> well ty and you?
<MooDoo> yeah i'm good :D
<patrick__> hallo
<Kilos> hi patrick__  
<elacheche> hallo patrick__ :)
<elacheche> wie gehts patrick__ :D
<patrick__> mijn webcam gaat niet op skyp
<patrick__> goed
<elacheche> patrick__, sorry I don't speak Dutch.. Can you ask in English?
<elacheche> or connect to #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<ahoneybun> morning all
<Kilos> hi ahoneybun  
<elacheche> morning ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> hey Kilos and elacheche
<ahoneybun> I saw that we got a friendly reminder for the meeting :)
<Kilos> yeah cool
 * ahoneybun has a reminder to remind Kilos on his desktop
<ahoneybun> lol
<Kilos> lol
<ahoneybun> UOS is going on before our meeting lol
<elacheche> ahoneybun, yeah, today I remind you, next time you'll remind me :D :p 
<ahoneybun> XD of course elacheche
<elacheche> :)
<ahoneybun> I like Linkened
<ahoneybun> I think I have you on there elacheche
<elacheche> Yep :)
<ahoneybun> sweet
<elacheche> That's me x)
 * ahoneybun needs a damn windows 8 iso
<ahoneybun> I hate working with that
<ahoneybun> I switched my whole house to Ubuntu :)
<elacheche> Same here :D I'm trying to migrate all my coworkers too.. Still have two devs on WinBugs.. And some others on OS X (those can't migrate them x( )
<ahoneybun> so nice to ssh into their pcs and run updates
<ahoneybun> elacheche: I've been trying to reboot the loco in my state (in the US) but I don't have exp with really leading and putting meetings together
<elacheche> Just ask them on the ML.. There should be some leaders, try to contact the loco contact guy, maybe he can help
<ahoneybun> I'll check it out elacheche thanks, I'm talking with one guy who does all these IT meetings for a Ubuntu focused one/Ubuntu Party
<elacheche> Am trying to reboot my loco too.. 
<belkinsa> elacheche, you can do ! and whatever the code is for dutch
<belkinsa> !ne
<belkinsa> !ru
<ubot5> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<belkinsa> Like this.
<elacheche> !nl
<ubot5> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<elacheche> Awesome belkinsa :) thx :) 
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<belkinsa>  There is also one for UK
<belkinsa> !uk
<ubot5> Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<belkinsa> ;D
<elacheche> awesome :)
<elacheche> !n
<elacheche> !tn
<elacheche> !ar
<ubot5> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<elacheche> !arabic
<ubot5> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<elacheche> Emmm.. Actually this is wrong!
<elacheche> belkinsa, who should I contact to change that! that channel is dead.. No one there,excepting myself when I'm home.. As there is many Arabic LoCo Teams we can change that message so the person go to he's LoCo Team..
<belkinsa> I don't know.
<belkinsa> !lococouncil 
<ubot5> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, costales, jose, SergioMeneses, skellat, PabloRubianes, and nhaines - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<elacheche> Or maybe I should do what I planned to do 2 years ago and make people go to that channel again.. Like what Kilos did for africa
<belkinsa> Do you guys know?
<belkinsa> elacheche, you can.
<elacheche> What do you recommend? → I'm too lazy to take a decision between the 2 options x( x)
<belkinsa> I think do what Kilos did so there is a home for these folks.
 * Kilos agrees
<elacheche> Emmm.. Let's do it :) :D 
<Kilos> :D
<elacheche> Kilos, knows that am too lazy :D x) 
<Kilos> always look for the most efficient and simplest method
<elacheche> :)
<Kilos> hi TaeheeJang  hows your loco doing?
<TaeheeJang> Kilos: hi Kilos we're working many things. Nowadays we are repairing forum because forum server is broken, and I want to have dns key, but I'm still finding how can I have it.
<Kilos> good luck
<Kilos> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-setup-dnssec-on-an-authoritative-bind-dns-server--2
<TaeheeJang> Kilos: yes, thank you man. And we also have good news kind of interview of Korean magazine.
<Kilos> maybe that can help
<TaeheeJang> yes I'm reading it. but my problem is to get dns key from canonical, I should send send an e-mail to rt@ubuntu.com, there are many people and I don't know who should I request about this problem.
<TaeheeJang> Anyway, I'm gonna try it!
<Kilos> keep up the good work and remember other get inspired by an active leader
<TaeheeJang> Kilos: yeap that's right. I have two goals of this year. The first is being a best community in Korea, and the other one is being registerd as a Ubuntu Member.
<Kilos> thats good news to hear
<TaeheeJang> Kilos: To reach the goal, I should always do active!
<Kilos> yes
<TaeheeJang> Kilos: And I read your biography in Ubuntu wiki, I was so impressed and motivated from you.
<Kilos> thank you very much
<Kilos> i like to see people happy in what they are doing
<TaeheeJang> yes, me too!
<Kilos> hi genii  
<genii> Kilos: Hello :)
 * genii makes more coffee
<Kilos> yay
 * Kilos washes the mugs
<MooDoo> yay coffee
 * genii slides everyone a topped-up mug of fresh coffee
<Kilos> ty genii  :D
<genii> :D
<MooDoo> ta :d
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-05-01
<Kilos> evening nhaines  
 * Kilos waves to other night owls
<MooDoo> morning all
<Kilos> hi MooDoo  :D
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-05-02
<Kilos> morning all
<nhaines> Morning, Kilos.
<PotatoGim> Hi all.
<Kilos> hi PotatoGim  
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-05-03
<Kilos> morning all
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-05-02
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> hi guys and gals, has someone got a link for me please for preordering ubuntu usb disks from cano nical
<kd6mdv> hello?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-05-03
<Kilos> hi guys how do i contact someone in the loco council please
<dholbach> mail any of these people: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-lococouncil/+members#active
<dholbach> or mail loco-council@lists.u.c
<Kilos> ty dholbach , i just mailed the main link
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-05-05
<Wagnerihg> Hola
<wagnerihg_> Buenas tardes, quiero obtener información sobre raspberry pi 3
<wagnerihg_> Sobre qué cosas se pueden hacer con el, si es parecido a usar una PC
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-05-07
<Bam_> hi
<theShirbiny> Good morning, anyone know where elacheche is?
<theShirbiny> oops, wrong channel sorry
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-04-30
<Guest56176> help
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-05-02
<bocadequimera> #Ubuntu_Colombia
<Guest22638> Olá, tenho ubuntu 16.04 lts mas ao fazer upgrade para 18.04 lts o mesmo so inicia pelo modo recovery, não inicia normalmente.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-05-06
<khan_> i am installing ubuntu on my pc it was on the help and support
